# Harry Potter party year 2



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Were those paper covers for the class books? Looking great.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Bloody brilliant!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

still so much to do and only 11 days...


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

chugging along on candy and such


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

started the neon uv decor for the beer pong quidditch area 









*also brought back my choco frogs adding the prize cards inside each one*

























*also doing hogwarts playing cards*


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Amazing! I love it. Nice detail work


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

*still at it, parties on friday X_X
*


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

*party was a great success here are some pics
lots of these pics by my good friend casey*


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love to be invited to a Harry Potter party! That looks like so much fun! Love all the details! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel inspired to throw a costume party for my birthday now... Just, wow! 

This is so awesome! I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, you did a wonderful job. I especially love your Hog's Head sign and the different House Banners in the kitchen, where did you find those? I want a Hufflepuff one just to hang up in my bedroom! lol


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

great job. All your props were fantastic.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

That looks awesome, the detail you put into it is amazing, and i'm a guy who freak'n hates Harry Potter.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the awesome comments, if anyone has any questions on where to grab what hit me up, will gladly pass on the knowledge


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

where did you find the book covers? Several people asked questions through out this thread.
AWESOME job!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I feel inspired to throw a costume party for my birthday now... Just, wow!
> 
> This is so awesome! I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, you did a wonderful job. I especially love your Hog's Head sign and the different House Banners in the kitchen, where did you find those? I want a Hufflepuff one just to hang up in my bedroom! lol


Actually found the hogs head and house banners on amazon, thank you for the kind words


----------

